# My boy is home!



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

Ohhh, fingers crossed he finished quickly and comes home asap then!!!

I laughed at the second pic with the puppy hooning up behind him! haha!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Wow! He's such a handsome boy!! ^^ Good luck with his showing! Is that Vegas's sister in the second picture?


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

He is Pretty ! And he has a lot of hair :scared: How old is he now ? and how many more points do you need ?


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Handsome fellow. Like Roxy asked....how old is that boy? Hope he finishes quickly so he can be home with you for good. I would have such a hard time sending one of mine off to be shown.
_


----------



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

He seems so happy to be home, best of luck in finishing him quickly!


----------



## desertreef (Nov 14, 2009)

Fluffyspoos said:


> Wow! He's such a handsome boy!! ^^ Good luck with his showing! Is that Vegas's sister in the second picture?


Yes, that is! She leaves for her new home a week from today so I get to enjoy her for a little longer. She's such a fun girl... and also very smart!


----------



## desertreef (Nov 14, 2009)

roxy25 said:


> He is Pretty ! And he has a lot of hair :scared: How old is he now ? and how many more points do you need ?


Roxy, some numbers for you... 21 months and 15 points! lol!


----------



## tintlet (Nov 24, 2009)

I hope it goes quickly too!! I hate growing hair.. ;-)


----------



## Alicia (Oct 23, 2009)

He is really handsome! I too hope things go quickly!


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

What a handsome boy and such beautiful hair!!!


----------



## Moxie (Jan 25, 2010)

desertreef said:


> If only for a few days. :disapointed:
> While 'home' AJ will have some health tests run and then next week fly out to be shown.
> A piece of my heart will go with him.
> These were just taken... wait till my grandson sees what's been happening to his beloved Elmo is!
> ...


Beautiful boy!Hope his testing all goes well and ends with flying colors!!May he finish in a breeze!ray2:Good Luck !!


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

He looks like he is very happy to be home! Hope it goes well for you!


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

He's beautiful! Gotta love that long coat.


----------



## Mister (Sep 10, 2008)

Wow what a pretty boy! I love hwo happy he looks to be home! Im curious what is his color?


----------



## poodlelover (Oct 19, 2008)

Wow what a beautiful standard. I love his hair.


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

I'm hoping for a speedy finish, also. Glad he's home for a breather!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Just Beautiful!


----------



## desertreef (Nov 14, 2009)

Mister said:


> Wow what a pretty boy! I love hwo happy he looks to be home! Im curious what is his color?


I know, it's hard to determine! 
AJ is blue... or will be! In the sun it looks quite brown and brassy but indoors not so much. Guess I'll be hoping for more shows indoors! 

He is such a wonderful boy... I'm really enjoying him. A cuddlebug like his mommy... been sleeping with his head on my shoulder and front legs over me. I do hope he won't be long away.


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

Best Wishes for 3 back to back 5 point majors  
and may all your test results be better than you're hoping for!


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

He looks like such a sweet boy and so very happy. I hope he finishes soon so he can hang out at home.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

desertreef said:


> Roxy, some numbers for you... 21 months and 15 points! lol!


HAHAH At least your boy has points LOL We still have none on Enzo but we try are best to do owner handler. I hope at this next show we do better  

Good luck with finishing your boy you should have no problem


----------



## desertreef (Nov 14, 2009)

LOL... thanks for the smile, Roxy. I answered your questions... how old is he and how many MORE points does he need! So yea... needs 15 points so he and Enzo is tied in that department! He hasn't been out since he turned a year old but he is up for it. 

I'm dealing with going 'outside' to potty... he thinks we are going outside to play fetch! So now we are playing fetch inside too so going outside won't feel all that special (and he can get his business done!) I'm attaching a picture of him, waiting for me to throw the ball.

Someone asked... AJ is blue but that brassy brown looks pretty bad. Under all that he does have a beautiful coloring.


----------



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

Such a handsome guy!! Good luck and keep us posted with his show wins


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

desertreef said:


> LOL... thanks for the smile, Roxy. I answered your questions... how old is he and how many MORE points does he need! So yea... needs 15 points so he and Enzo is tied in that department!



LOL I misunderstood I thought you where serious and that he needed a major 
:doh: good luck with him though.


----------

